# dead whitetail fawn



## glv (May 31, 2007)

I talked with a neighbor tonight and he came across a fawn in a grass slough that was dead and the front should ripped open and partially eaten. Would a coyote do this and just leave it? There has been probably 4-5 sightings of a mountain lion since spring. Usually when I have seen coyote kills it looks like a butcher shop with blood everywhere and nothing left but the spine.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

They dont always eat all of what they kill, much like we dont always finish everything on our plate. Sometimes coyotes will kill for fun just like us too.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It was probably coyotes. Mountain lions wouldn't just leave it there. Have you ever been walking though the thickest part of the woods and then BAM! dead deer hanging from a tree? Well that's what the lions do, they hoard the food they kill so nothing else can get to it.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I've seen quite a few coyote/deer kills over the years, and without exception they always start at the rear of the deer.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

i agree coyotes usally dont just live the deer exspecially if its as small as a fawn... and i have noticed them always starting at the real i think it casue its the only spot opened up.... If it was a lion it would start usally anywere but it will pull the hair out as much as possible and maybe it laying were it was was the hinding spot for the lion....could easly be either or...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

younghunter said:


> maybe it laying were it was was the hinding spot for the lion....could easly be either or...


I doubt it, if there's any other predators or scavengers in the area they would bring it to a tree. I've seen and heard of enough lion/deer kills to know they won't leave their prize that open. Maybe it was a stupid lion, but I doubt it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Did you get to look at the carcass at all?

Coyotes are training pups right now too, just something to think about. And they can and will leave a kill intact with very little feeding. I've also seen (seen being the key word) dogs run down and kill deer and leave them, they will hunt for sport.

If you get a chance take a look at the carcass, if it is a cat, and i don't think it is just the way it sounds but look for signs like the hair being licked off in the area of the wound, drag marks and if there isn't a tree, a cat will bury their kill most times. They typically drag their kill to a different area after they've made the kill. where was it bitten, (under the jaw, top of the neck...etc) every animal kills a bit different.Any prints?

Don't believe everything people say, just take it with a grain of salt. seeing is believing.

xdeano


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Could have been a german shep, labrador, blue heeler, collie,springer, mutt etc etc. doesn't have to be wild to kill a fawn. Had a neighbor that had two labs (I have two myself) but neither he or his wife should have owned the dogs. Anyway the day they moved, I went over to their house to say goodbye and the yellow lab female was eating the hind quarter/half of a small spotted fawn. I had warned them about the dogs chasing deer before but they didn't change their behavior and the dogs got all the blame.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

r u dun said:


> Could have been a german shep, labrador, blue heeler, collie,springer, mutt etc etc. doesn't have to be wild to kill a fawn. Had a neighbor that had two labs (I have two myself) but neither he or his wife should have owned the dogs. Anyway the day they moved, I went over to their house to say goodbye and the yellow lab female was eating the hind quarter/half of a small spotted fawn. I had warned them about the dogs chasing deer before but they didn't change their behavior and the dogs got all the blame.


 :eyeroll: Some people... I thought I had problems controling my dog. I'd rather my dog be eating poo than killing the deer around our house.


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

xdeano,

The idea of the pups in training mode did pop into my mind when this guy was telling me. I haven't seen the carcass. Coyote pups make sense since there are many coyotes in the area.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

its just a gut feeling, pups or dogs.

xdeano


----------



## bigswedegml (Aug 31, 2007)

Our family dog was killed in the same manner as that fawn. My father in law spotted the coyotes as they were running off. It was one adult coyote and two puppies. It was the time of year when the puppies are getting trained. I believe they just killed our dog for fun and to give the puppies a chance to learn something. That was the first time I have heard of or seen them kill and then not eat their kill.


----------

